# Wi-Fi News > Ειδήσεις - Αναδημοσίευση άρθρων >  Προσωρινές άδειες WiMAX θα χορηγήσει η ΕΕΤΤ

## gadgetakias

Στη χορήγηση προσωρινών αδειών χρήσης φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων στα 3,5 GHz προτίθεται να προβεί η Εθνική Επιτροπή Τηλεπικοινωνιών και Ταχυδρομείων (ΕΕΤΤ), μετά από σχετικά αιτήματα που υπέβαλαν στη Ρυθμιστική Αρχή εταιρίες που ενδιαφέρονται να αναπτύξουν τη νέα τεχνολογία. Πρόκειται για τη νέα τεχνολογία WiMAX, η οποία παρέχει τη δυνατότητα ασύρματης ευρυζωνικής πρόσβασης σε πολύ υψηλές ταχύτητες.

Σε ανακοίνωσή της ΕΕΤΤ επισημαίνει ότι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι θα πρέπει να εκδηλώσουν το ενδιαφέρον τους μέχρι τις 8 Δεκεμβρίου 2005 και διευκρινίζει ότι σε περίπτωση που προκύψει μεγάλος αριθμός αιτημάτων, θα τηρηθεί σειρά προτεραιότητας και θα πρέπει να προσδιορισθεί από τους ενδιαφερομένους η γεωγραφική περιοχή στην οποία θα υλοποιηθεί η πιλοτική λειτουργία.

Α.Π.Ε.

----------


## nvak

Πώς θα σας φαίνονταν η ιδέα να ζητήσουμε μία προσωρινή άδεια ?

(Ασχέτως αν θα καταφέρναμε να βρούμε συνεργάτες να την αξιοποιήσουμε)

----------


## andreas

ποιος ο σκοπος να κανουμε κατι τετοιο?

----------


## dti

Κάποτε είχα προτείνει να είναι ο Σύλλογος οικονομικά αυτοτελής μέσω της συμμετοχής του σε χρηματοδοτούμενα από την Ε.Ε. έργα και των εσόδων που θα προέκυπταν από αυτή τη συμμετοχή μας. 
Ο κύριος λόγος που ήθελα να έχει έσοδα ο Σύλλογος ήταν για να μπορεί να παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις στην τεχνολογία και να είναι πάντα ένα βήμα μπροστά στην υιοθέτηση αυτής της τεχνολογίας...
Οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι επαγγελματίες καταστροφολόγοι πέτυχαν να ληφθεί απόφαση να μην συμμετάσχουμε στο μέλλον σε ανάλογα έργα. Μάλιστα μεθόδευσαν να μην συμμετάσχουμε ούτε σε αυτά για τα οποία η Γ.Σ. είχε αποφασίσει να συμμετάσχουμε...
Αργότερα, μάλιστα υποστήριζαν οτι το wimax είναι μόνο marketing και οτι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να υλοποιηθεί κλπ. κλπ. αερολογίες.

Τώρα να δούμε με τί οικονομικά δεδομένα θα μπορέσουμε να συμμετάσχουμε στις εξελίξεις...
Το σίγουρο είναι οτι το κόστος της όποιας άδειας για το wimax (προσωρινής ή μόνιμης) θα κοστίζει αρκετά και είναι εκτός των δικών μας οικονομικών δεδομένων...

----------


## nvak

> ποιος ο σκοπος να κανουμε κατι τετοιο?


Μιάς και πολλά από τα μέλλη μας, θα τους ενδιέφερε να πειραματισθούν, να δοκιμάσουν και να μάθουν την νέα τεχνολογιά, θα ήταν καλό να το κάναμε επίσημα.
Μπορούμε σε συνεργασία με κάποιο εκπαιδευτικό ίδρυμα ή ακόμα και εταιρεία να κάνουμε δοκιμές.
Πιστεύω να μας προτιμήσουν, λόγω του ότι την εμπειρία δεν την κρατάμε κλειστή αλλά την διαχέουμε.

Εννοείται ότι η άδεια για δοκιμαστική περίοδο δεν θα θέλει πληρωμή.

----------


## NetTraptor

Νομίζω ότι κατά καιρούς μιλάμε με πολλά ιδρύματα… 
Ίσως να βάλουμε και αυτό μέσα στην λίστα μας…Άλλωστε όπου έχω παρευρεθεί δεν έχω δει κανείς τους να απορρίπτει τέτοιες ιδέες!
Μάλιστα πολλοί από αυτούς είναι μανούλες και ξέρουν πολύ καλά πως αποσπούνται τέτοιες άδεις και πως τις διεκδικεί κανείς…  ::

----------


## papashark

> Κάποτε είχα προτείνει να είναι ο Σύλλογος οικονομικά αυτοτελής μέσω της συμμετοχής του σε χρηματοδοτούμενα από την Ε.Ε. έργα και των εσόδων που θα προέκυπταν από αυτή τη συμμετοχή μας. 
> Ο κύριος λόγος που ήθελα να έχει έσοδα ο Σύλλογος ήταν για να μπορεί να παρακολουθεί τις εξελίξεις στην τεχνολογία και να είναι πάντα ένα βήμα μπροστά στην υιοθέτηση αυτής της τεχνολογίας...
> *Οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι επαγγελματίες καταστροφολόγοι πέτυχαν να ληφθεί απόφαση να μην συμμετάσχουμε στο μέλλον σε ανάλογα έργα*. Μάλιστα μεθόδευσαν να μην συμμετάσχουμε ούτε σε αυτά για τα οποία η Γ.Σ. είχε αποφασίσει να συμμετάσχουμε...
> Αργότερα, μάλιστα υποστήριζαν οτι το wimax είναι μόνο marketing και οτι δεν πρόκειται ποτέ να υλοποιηθεί κλπ. κλπ. αερολογίες.
> 
> Τώρα να δούμε με τί οικονομικά δεδομένα θα μπορέσουμε να συμμετάσχουμε στις εξελίξεις...
> Το σίγουρο είναι οτι το κόστος της όποιας άδειας για το wimax (προσωρινής ή μόνιμης) θα κοστίζει αρκετά και είναι εκτός των δικών μας οικονομικών δεδομένων...


Έχω βαρεθεί να διαβάζω τον γνωστό Δαμιανό σε κάθε του Post να ρίχνει μια μπηχτή στους άλλους.

Έχω βαρεθεί την ανοχή που του δίνουν οι Mods και δεν τον μαζεύουν.

Έχω βαρεθεί ότι μόλις απαντήσω εγώ, τότε θα είμαι ο κακός του flame.



Dti,
Πες μας λοιπόν ποιοί είναι αυτοί οι γνωστοί άγνωστοι επαγγελματίες καταστραφολόγοι, που πέτυχαν την απόφαση αυτή.

----------


## elkos

μου φαίνεται ενδιαφέρων να ασχοληθεί ο σύλλογος με το WiMAX από όσο γνωρίζω και καταλαβαίνω το δίκτιο μας μπορεί να εκμεταλευτεί κάθε πρότυπο δικτίοσης εφ'όσων το κάνει νομιμά (ή ημι-νόμιμα) είναι μια ενδιαφέρουσα τεχνολογία και αν βγαίνουμε οικονομικά ίσως αξίζει να ασχοληθούμε... προφανώς όμως δεν προλαβαίνουμε...  ::  
τα περί επιδοτήσεων δεν τα γνωρίζω αλλά σε κάθε περίπτωση η είσαγωγη στο δικτυό ενός προτύπου που δεν παρεμβάλει με τις υπάρχουσες συσκευές μας έχει τα πλεονεκτήματα της (...και μειονεκτήματα που δεν γνωρίζω αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθώ)

----------


## ngia

εστάλλει:



```
Καλημέρα σας κύριοι, 
 
Με την παρούσα επιθυμούμε να δηλώσουμε το ενδιαφέρον του συλλόγου του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών (ΑΜΔΑ) για την χορήγηση άδειας πειραματικής χρήσης φάσματος ραδιοσυχνοτήτων στα 3459-3473ΜΗz και 3559-3573MHz, διάρκειας τριών μηνών σύμφωνα με τους όρους που αναφέρετε.
 
Το ΑΜΔΑ είναι ένα από τα ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα, τα οποία έχουν δραστηριοποιηθεί τα τελευταία τρία χρόνια σε διάφορες πόλεις ανά την επικράτεια.
Συγκεκριμένα η δράση του εδώ και τρία χρόνια αφορά την ανάπτυξη, χρήση και προώθηση ευρυζωνικού δικτύου ασύρματης ψηφιακής τηλεπικοινωνίας στην μητροπολιτική περιοχή των Αθηνών, με παράλληλο εκπαιδευτικό και ενημερωτικό ρόλο.
 
 Στην παρούσα φάση η γεωγραφική κάλυψη του δικτύου του εκτείνεται στις περισσότερες περιοχές με σημαντικό πληθυσμό, ενώ ο αριθμός των κόμβων του και των μελών που χρησιμοποιούν τις υπηρεσίες είναι αρκετά μεγάλος και συνεχώς αυξανόμενος (περίπου 700 ενεργοί ασύρματοι κόμβοι μόνο στην Αττική).
Τα μέλη του είναι ένα μωσαϊκό από ανθρώπους κάθε ηλικίας με υψηλό μορφωτικό επίπεδο κυρίως φοιτητές , επαγγελματίες από το χώρο των υπολογιστών, των δικτύων, ραδιοερασιτέχνες και εν γένει εραστές της τεχνολογίας.
 
Καταστατικός σκοπός του ΑΜΔΑ είναι μεταξύ άλλων  η συνεργασία των μελών για την αξιολόγηση του υλικού (hardware) και του λογισμικού (software) που χρησιμοποιείται ή μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί για την ασύρματη ψηφιακή τηλεπικοινωνία.
 
Στο πλαίσιο αυτό και έχοντας ήδη την εμπειρία δοκιμών, πειραματισμού και εφαρμογής σε ένα αριθμό λύσεων ασύρματης δικτύωσης 802.11, θα μας ενδιέφερε να πειραματιστούμε και με την τεχνολογία του WiMax. 
  
 
με τιμή
το Διοικητικό Συμβούλιο του Ασύρματου Μητροπολιτικού Δικτύου Αθηνών
```

----------


## Vigor

Ρίχτο στο γιαλό...  ::  

Nice

----------


## Ifaistos

Μακάρι να μπορέσει να υλοποιηθεί κάτι τέτοιο, θα λύσει πολλά από τα θέματα που αντιμετωπίζουμε

----------


## templar

...

----------


## dimkasta

3.000.000 ....

Μάλλον δεν βγαίνουμε...
Το να μας κάνουνε τη χάρη είναι μάλλον απίθανο...
Σιγά μην αφήσουνε οι επιχειρηματίες που θα δώσουνε τόσα λεφτά να τους δημιουργήσουμε πρόβλημα...

----------


## templar

...

----------


## NetTraptor

Ωραία …να πάρουμε μια χορηγία τότε από κάποιον…  ::   ::   ::  

Τι να κάνουμε μας ξέφυγε μια λεπτομέρεια….  ::

----------


## dti

> Ωραία …να πάρουμε μια χορηγία τότε από κάποιον…    
> 
> Τι να κάνουμε μας ξέφυγε μια λεπτομέρεια….


Τί σου κάνουν μερικά μηδενικά όμως...  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Eγω μπορω να διαθεσω 20000 γιδια 
10000 προβατινες 
και 2500 ελιες

Με βαση τους προχειρους υπολογισμους βγαινουν *ΠΟΛΛΑ ΧΡΗΜΑΤΑ*
οποτε *no* αδεια *no* wimax

----------


## ngia

[quote]Για τις περιπτώσεις πειρα

----------


## orion

Συγνωμη αλλα δεν εχουμε καταλαβει ενα πραμα...ολο αυτο γινεται προς ωφελος μας....Τι εννοω...θα πεξει το wimax θα μπουνε οι εταιριες στο παιχνιδι θα δινουν ασυρματη προσβαση με καποια ποιοτητα και ετσι οσοι θελουν να κανουν σοβαρη δουλεια θα πανε εκει...και θα μας αφησουν να πεζουμε μονοι μας στα 2.4 και στα 5 .....

Ας μην μπλεξουμε...εχουμε χωρο να πεξουμε και ερχετε και αλλος χωρος...

Ευχαριστω

Αγγελος 'orion' Χατζηκωστας
Προεδρος ΔΣ TWMN

ps μα παντου να χωνονται αυτοι οι Αθηναιοι  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> ps μα παντου να χωνονται αυτοι οι Αθηναιοι


Παρομοίως…  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

Διαβάστε καλύτερα, τα 3 μύρια είναι για μόνιμη άδεια.

----------


## mojiro

[quote=ngia][quote]Για τις περιπτώσεις πειρα

----------


## papashark

> Διαβάστε καλύτερα, τα 3 μύρια είναι για μόνιμη άδεια.


Και πάλι λάθος  ::  

Τα 3 μύρια είναι η βάση εκκίνησης της δημοπρασίας για την μόνιμη άδεια.

Ο σκοπός που δίνονται δε οι άδειες είναι να κάνουν οι providers τις δοκιμές τους, ώστε μετά να δουν αν θα συμμετάσχουν στην δημοπρασία για την μόνιμη άδεια.

Σε αυτήν την διαδικασία συμμετέχουμε εμείς, πάμε να δούμε αν αξίζει η τεχνολογία για να συμμετάσχουμε στην δημοπρασία  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## dti

> αξιζει? και αν ναι, αντι για ιντερνετ να μεταδιδουμε το "δικο" μας δυκτιο ?
> ενα καναλι & ενα σημειο ειναι υπερ-αρκετα για αρχη ε?


Ναι, π.χ. θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε peering agreement με κάποιον από αυτούς που πειραματίζονται ήδη (Δημόκριτος, κλπ.).  ::

----------


## mojiro

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από mojiro
> 
>  αξιζει? και αν ναι, αντι για ιντερνετ να μεταδιδουμε το "δικο" μας δυκτιο ?
> ενα καναλι & ενα σημειο ειναι υπερ-αρκετα για αρχη ε?
> 
> 
> Ναι, π.χ. θα μπορούσαμε να είχαμε peering agreement με κάποιον από αυτούς που πειραματίζονται ήδη (Δημόκριτος, κλπ.).


για απαντησε μου και στις απο-κατω ερωτησεις.... εκει ειναι το ζουμι

----------


## papashark

[quote=mojiro][quote=ngia][quote]Για τις περιπτώσεις πειρα

----------


## dti

Το κόστος του εξοπλισμού είναι κάποιες χιλιάδες ευρώ. Δεν ξέρω ακριβώς... 
Στην Comdex στο περίπτερο της ΜΑΡΑΚ υπήρχε εξοπλισμός wimax της redline, σε αδιάβροχα κουτάκια παρόμοια σαν αυτά τα wrapbox. 
Η προσωρινή άδεια είναι διάρκειας 3 μηνών. 
Όμως... ουδέν μονιμότερον του προσωρινού, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε...

----------


## mojiro

> Όμως... ουδέν μονιμότερον του προσωρινού, στην Ελλάδα είμαστε...


η εεττ ανοικει σε αλλο κοσμο, και οταν ειναι χρηματα στη μεση, ναι
ειμαστε στην Ελλαδα και ξερουμε τι θα γινει οταν δε θα αρεσουμε
στην http://www.parasnet.gr, ας μην ονειροβατουμε... εδω με τα
πενταρακια δε ξερουμε ακομα τι θα γινει.

το να δοθουν χρηματα για τρεις μηνες ειναι αστοχο. καλυτερα ας
δοθουν τα χρηματα αυτα για ερευνα πανω στα πενταρακια, παρα
σε κατι που δε το γνωριζουμε πως ειναι.

----------


## orion

Redline...με το basic licence 18mbps ~8000 euro το ζευγαρι...

----------


## jabarlee

three birds were sitting down ...

----------


## nvak

Η Αίτηση μία δήλωση παρουσίας είναι. 

Όσο για το κόστος υλοποίησης ενός τέτοιου δικτύου μήν είστε απόλυτοι. 
Μπορεί αύριο να είναι πάμφθηνο. Σύμφωνα με τους ειδήμονες και τα δίκτυα WiFi είναι ακριβά.  :: 

Το πόσο θα στοιχίσει η άδεια έχει να κάνει με το πόσοι είναι οι πιθανοί υποψήφιοι χρήστες. Αν δεν είναι πολλοί, μέχρι και κίνητρα για να στηθούν τέτοια δίκτυα θα δούμε  ::

----------


## NetTraptor

> three birds were sitting down ...


on diakos lunch box...  ::   ::   ::  

Soutieeeen  ::   ::

----------


## treloskostas

Ωραίο το WiMax αλλά μήπως να κοιτούσαμε τί γίνεται και με αυτή την περίπτωση?
Είναι μάλλον πιο πολύ στα μέτρα μας και στο budget μας...  ::  Εξάλλου το μέλλον είναι αβέβαιο και για τις δύο περιπτώσεις ειδικά στην Ελλάδα  ::

----------


## papashark

> Η Αίτηση μία δήλωση παρουσίας είναι. 
> 
> Όσο για το κόστος υλοποίησης ενός τέτοιου δικτύου μήν είστε απόλυτοι. 
> Μπορεί αύριο να είναι πάμφθηνο. Σύμφωνα με τους ειδήμονες και τα δίκτυα WiFi είναι ακριβά. 
> 
> Το πόσο θα στοιχίσει η άδεια έχει να κάνει με το πόσοι είναι οι πιθανοί υποψήφιοι χρήστες. Αν δεν είναι πολλοί, μέχρι και κίνητρα για να στηθούν τέτοια δίκτυα θα δούμε


Δηλαδή δηλώσαμε συμμετοχή έτσι απλά για να δείξουμε ότι υπάρχουμε και εμείς ?

Φοβερή δικαιολογία...

Ναι, θα δούμε αν δεν είναι πολλοί, μπορεί από τιμή εκκινήσης τα 3 εκατομμύρια ευρώ να μην ανέβει πολύ και να τα αντέξουμε...  ::  


Βάζετε τίποτα στον καφέ εκεί στην νέα έδρα ?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nvak
> 
> Η Αίτηση μία δήλωση παρουσίας είναι. 
> 
> Όσο για το κόστος υλοποίησης ενός τέτοιου δικτύου μήν είστε απόλυτοι. 
> Μπορεί αύριο να είναι πάμφθηνο. Σύμφωνα με τους ειδήμονες και τα δίκτυα WiFi είναι ακριβά. 
> 
> Το πόσο θα στοιχίσει η άδεια έχει να κάνει με το πόσοι είναι οι πιθανοί υποψήφιοι χρήστες. Αν δεν είναι πολλοί, μέχρι και κίνητρα για να στηθούν τέτοια δίκτυα θα δούμε 
> 
> ...


Καλύτερα να μετανιώσεις για κάτι που έκανες παρά για κάτι που δεν έκανες  ::

----------


## papashark

> Καλύτερα να μετανιώσεις για κάτι που έκανες παρά για κάτι που δεν έκανες


Καλύτερα να μασάς παρά να μιλάς...
Stimorol

----------


## sotirisk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από sotirisk
> 
> Καλύτερα να μετανιώσεις για κάτι που έκανες παρά για κάτι που δεν έκανες 
> 
> 
> Καλύτερα να μασάς παρά να μιλάς...
> Stimorol


γιατί, τι έχει να χάσει ο σύλλογος με αυτήν τη νύξη που έκανε?
στη χειρότερη να μην κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## papashark

Αυτό να μου πεις, άλλη αξιοπρέπεια δεν έχει να χάσει.

Εκτίμηση δεν μας τρέφουν ποια για να χάσουμε και αυτή που είχαμε.



Όπως είπε και ο jabarlee παραπάνω "3 πουλάκια κάθονταν..."

----------


## elkos

> Ωραίο το WiMax αλλά μήπως να κοιτούσαμε τί γίνεται και με αυτή την περίπτωση?
> Είναι μάλλον πιο πολύ στα μέτρα μας και στο budget μας...  Εξάλλου το μέλλον είναι αβέβαιο και για τις δύο περιπτώσεις ειδικά στην Ελλάδα


για το pre-n τουλάχιστον έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα... εάν αξίζει γιατί όχι???

δεν νομίζω ο εξοπλισμός να είναι της ταξης του wimax

δεν προμηθεύεται ο σύλλογος μερικά να δούμε πως παίζουν?

έκτος βέβαια του 802.11n και του 802.11pre-n (αλήθεια ποιά η διαφορά???)

υπάρχει και το ronja και πολλά άλλα συστήματα για πειραματισμούς...

----------


## treloskostas

> έκτος βέβαια του 802.11n και του 802.11pre-n (αλήθεια ποιά η διαφορά???)


Το 802.11n δεν έχει γίνει ακόμα standard από την ΙΕΕΕ οπότε και οι εταιρείες δεν μπορούν να βγάλουν συσκευές με πλήρη χαρακτηριστικά όπως ορίζονται στο προτόκολο άρα βγάζουν τις pre-n συσκευές για να πειραματιστεί ο κόσμος. Η Wi-Fi Alliance περιμένει το τελικό standard για να αρχίσει να πιστοποιεί συσκεύες ως 802.11n ready. Μπορείς να παρακολουθήσεις την εξέλιξη του θέματος και εδώ.

Δείτε και εδώ ένα crash test

----------


## mojiro

εστω και δωσαμε το ν-ποσο και πηραμε την αδεια.... για το ν-χρονικο διαστημα

ο εξοπλισμος κοστιζει ενα μ-ποσο, πολυ φοβαμε οτι ειτε θα παρουμε μια αδεια
και θα καθεται, ειτε θα παρουμε και εξοπλισμο ο οποιος θα καθεται απρακτος
μετα....

....και μετα θα βγει το revision του wimax και θα μας ειναι αχρηστος ο παλιος
εξοπλισμος...

δε κοιταμε καλυτερα τις συχνοτητες που ηδη χρησιμοπουμε ?
και να αφησουμε το wimax για τους max-budget ? μας χαλαει ?

----------


## Vigor

Δεν θέλω να πώ αρλούμπες, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως η άδεια την οποία ΑΝ ποτέ δοθεί στον Σύλλογο του AWMN θα είναι για μια client σύνδεση πάνω σε έναν WiMax ΒTS, κατά συνέπεια μιλάμε για *ένα* αδειοδοτούμενο interface only.

Άρα προς τι τόσος ντόρος?

----------


## papashark

> Δεν θέλω να πώ αρλούμπες, αλλά έχω την εντύπωση πως η άδεια την οποία ΑΝ ποτέ δοθεί στον Σύλλογο του AWMN θα είναι για μια client σύνδεση πάνω σε έναν WiMax ΒTS, κατά συνέπεια μιλάμε για *ένα* αδειοδοτούμενο interface only.
> 
> Άρα προς τι τόσος ντόρος?


Δεν κατάλαβες και εσύ καλά.

Η άδεια είναι για να στήσουν προσωρινά μερικά BTS και να κάνουν δοκιμές.

Εάν πάρει ο σύλλογος θα μπορεί να στήσει και εκείνος μερικά BTS για να κάνει δοκιμές  ::

----------


## Mick Flemm

Παιδιά αν θέλετε την γνώμη μου αξίζει τον κόπο, όσο για εξοπλισμό μπορούμε να δανειστούμε από κάποια εταιρία εξοπλισμό για WiMax, για τις ανάγκες των δοκιμών μας. Αρκετές εταιρίες το κάνουν (έχω και κάποιες άκρες). Μην πάει χαμένο.

----------


## racer

> Παιδιά αν θέλετε την γνώμη μου αξίζει τον κόπο, όσο για εξοπλισμό μπορούμε να δανειστούμε από κάποια εταιρία εξοπλισμό για WiMax, για τις ανάγκες των δοκιμών μας. Αρκετές εταιρίες το κάνουν (έχω και κάποιες άκρες). Μην πάει χαμένο.


vote += 5;

Τώρα αν θα μπορέσουμε να δανειστούμε δεν ξέρω...rather unreallistic  ::

----------

